# Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich



## andy.hg (17. Feb. 2013)

Hallo an alle Teich/Naturpoolfreunde und -liebhaber.

ich bin komplett neu hier und hab mal eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Ich habe vor auf meinen neuen Grundstück ein Gartenhaus im Tiroler- /Bayrischen Stil zu bauen und natürlich auch einen Schwimmteich inkl. kleinen Wasserfall und Bachlauf.

Den Schwimmteich stell ich mir so vor, dass ich in der Mitte im Schwimmbereich (ca. 10m x 5m) ein Becken aus Schalsteinen betoniere und außen herum eine Pflanzzone anlege. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass System mit dem Drainagerohr zu verwenden und den Pflanzenteil sehr gering zu halten.
Der Schwimmbereich soll schönes türkisfarbiges Wasser sein. 

Meine Fragen sind: Sind meine Vorstellungen überhaupt realisierbar und welche Folie (Material und Farbe) würdet Ihr mir empfehlen bzw. abraten?


Viele Grüße

Andreas

so in etwa...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hi Andreas,

ein türkisfarbens Wasser wie auf dem Foto wirst Du im Schwimmteich wohl nicht so einfach hinbekommen. Diese Farbe kommt bei bestimmten Parametern vor. 
Sehr nährstoffarmes, kalkhaltiges, Wasser und sehr heller Bodengrund (in der Natur kommt das oft über  blankem Kalkfels am Seeboden vor) sind Auslöser für dieses türkisfarbige Aussehen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hallo Andy,
Bei den Folien für Pools gibt es doch verschiedene blau und grün Töne. 
Einfach mal bei Poolfolie googeln.


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

und nach der ersten Algenblüte ist eh alles grün ;-)


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Es gibt auch Teichfolie in türkis, aber auch die wird auf Dauer eher grün werden...


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hi Andreas,
:Willkommen2

Der Schwimmteich wird eher grünlich sein, wenn du filtertechnisch nicht einiges unternimmst. 
Mit einer hellblauen Folie kann man aber schon den Hintergrund blau aussehen lassen.


----------



## andy.hg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hallo und DANKE an alle.

Kann ich denn im Schwimmbereich die Türkis/hellbaue Folie verwenden und im Pflanzbereich eine "günstigere" (da ja sowieso Kies darauf kommt)?
Was würdet ihr für Folie nehmen (Kosten, Vorteile usw.)

...Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Formel, um die Pumpenleistung für einen Bachlauf zu berechnen???

DANKE


----------



## lotta (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hallo Andreas
 

 

Meinst du so eine Farbe?
Dann versuche es mit einer beigen, hell sandfarbenen Folie oder dem entsprechenden Putz.
Das mit der türkisenen Farbe, dachte sich meine Schwester auf Mallorca eben auch...
drum wurde der pool dementsprechend verputzt.
I ich finde, das Türkis ist ihr gut gelungen


----------



## andy.hg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Hallo Sabine,

ja genau so!!!

Und dass ist mit einer beige farbigen Folie zustande gekommen?
Hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht.

Coole Sache.


----------



## Sponsor (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Beige und Sand schimmerd aufgrund der Lichtbrechung bei kristallklarem Wasser türkis.
Das Meer oder ein Bergsee schimmern auch Türkis, der Boden ist dort auch hell.

Klar kann man im Pflanzbereich eine Schwarze günstige Folue nehmen, machen viele um Koszen zu sparen.

Wenn Du allerdings soviel Wert auf die Wasserfarbe legst, solltest Du ein wenig mehr für die Filtertechnik einplanen. Den Effekt kristallklares Wasser vom ersten Tag und dann sicher und durchgaengig gibt es nicht bei den einfachen Filtersystemen, leider. Das Bedarf dann einer gezielten Wasserfuehrung und meist auch einer gezielten Phosphatfaelkung oder Filtration. Wobei die biologische Fällung viel sicherer funktioniert als die Eusensaecke die teuer verkauft werden und dann doch schnell zu sind.


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

http://www.teichmann-shop.de/Teichbau/Teichfolien/PVC-Teichfolien/


----------



## andy.hg (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

Oha,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Jetzt weiss ich auch so langsam, warum alle sagen, dass so ein Schwimmteich nicht gerade billig ist.
@Sponsor: Zur welcher Filtertechnik würdest du mir denn raten und in welcher Größenordnung? Ich hab ja wie bereits zuvor beschrieben eine Schwimmfläche von 5x10 m geplant. Die Tiefe sollte so 2m werden. Dies sollte ausreichen, oder meint ihr lieber gleich eine Nummer größer planen? 
Mit meinem Laienwissen habe ich an einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer (eventl. auch einen 2-ten) gedacht. Die Zuführung würde ich (wie gesagt Laie) über ein Drainagerohr in der Pflanzzone und einen Wasserfall inkl. Bachlauf (1,5m breit und ca. 20m lang). Was benötige ich denn dafür für eine Pumpe und was für Filter? Die Größe der Pflanzzone kann ich beliebig anpassen, da das Grundstück groß genug ist. Aber ich mag nicht zuviel "grün", eher dezent. (mag ja net denken, dass ich in einem Biotop schwimme)

@wuugi 83: meinst du, ich sollte eine schwarze, nicht ganz so hochwertige Folie für die Pflanzzone nehmen (Kostenfaktor) und für den Schwimmbereich eine:
1. Hochwertige Folie in beige

ODER

2. eine günstige schwarze und diese dann mit Ufermatten auslegen und vermörteln, oder wäre dies unnötig und raus geschmissenes Geld?


----------



## lotta (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser*

andreas, 
red doch mal mit Geisy,(norbert)
er hat einen großen, sehr schönen schwimmteich
und kennt sich mit filter, pumpe luftheber, etc supergut aus...
der hilft dir sicher auch gerne weiter


----------



## tomsteich (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

wenn Du eine funktionierende Lösung mit klarer Sicht bis auf den Grund suchst, welche auch viel Geld spart, dann empfehle ich Naturagart.

Du brauchst auch keine 2 Meter Tiefe und ein Becken mit senkrechten Wänden mauern. Du kannst den Teich zusätzlich mit türkis eingefärbtem Putz vermörteln. Letzteres erhöht die Haltbarkeit aber natürlich auch den Preis. Trotz allem sollte der Preis bei der geplanten Grösse inklusive Technik und Pflanzen deutlich unter 10.000 Euro liegen.

Du bekommst von NG neben der Planung auch eine laufende Baubetreuung. d.h. Du hast einen Ansprechpartner, wenn Du in Deiner Grube stehst und gerade nicht weiter kommst. Letzteres finde ich unbezahlbar.

Es gibt natürlich auch andere gute Systeme. Wichtig ist, Ansprechpartner zu haben, welche Dein Projekt kennen und darauf abgestimmt Dir einen Rat geben, welcher zu dem System passt. Auch wenn ich das Forum hier ganz sinnvoll finde, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, ausschließlich mit individuellen Einzelmeinungen ein sinnvolles Ergebnis zu erreichen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

also wir haben eine türkise Optik. Kannst ja unsere baudoku anschauen, da sieht man es.
Folienfarbe ist grau. War ein Tip von unserem Folienverleger. Mielkes Naturteiche sind die Googelworte.

LG Maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

hier noch ein Bild aus dem Alltagsbetrieb im Sommer

 

und hier noch ein Bild nach dem Filterumbau auf Lavasplitt. In der Mitte des Filters ist eine Trennfolie und das Wasser läuft in einem "U" langsam durch den Filter. 
Bei Fragen schreibe mir doch eine PN und ich sende Dir gerne meine Telefonnummer.
 

Gruß


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hi Andy,
das mit der beigen Folie war auch neu für mich - gute Frage... . Mit meiner grauen/schwarzen sieht man auch weniger "Grün", und macht der Teich einen klaren Eindruck (so lange, bis man eine UW-Kamera nimmt ).
Für die erforderliche Pumpenleistung für einen Bachlauf kann ich Dir was anbieten. Als erstes solltest Du über Querschnittsverengung (Druckverluste) und Förderhöhe ermitteln, wieviel Deine Pumpe "netto" an der Quelle des Bachlaufes fördert. Als zweites habe ich hier ein Diagramm, welche Wasserhöhe sich an einem geraden Wehr (je nach Breite und Durchfluss) sich aufbaut. Mir persönlich gefallen so 2-3 cm "Wasserhöhe".  Weniger als 5 mm wird wohl "aufreißen", und wirkt m. M. nach nicht mehr schön.


----------



## andy.hg (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo zusammen,
und wieder einmal spreche ich ein Lob und Dank an alle für die Tips und Ratschläge aus.

@Rolf: sehe ich in deinem Diagramm richtig, dass ich bei einer angenommenen Wasserhöhen von ca. 2,5cm und einer Breit von 1,00 m eine Pumpenleistung von etwa 40m³ bräuchte? (2,5cm bei 1 m breit müsste doch genau soviel sein, wie 5cm Wasserhöhe bei 0,5m, ODER)

@tomsteich: meinst du mit deiner Kostenangabe für alles zusammen?

@lotta: Danke für den Tip

@Scheiteldelle: sehr interessant!

UND @ der Rest:  ihr seid alle TOP, nett und hilfsbereit!!!

Gruß


----------



## Sponsor (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Bei NG ist die Farbe dann grün nicht tuerkis


----------



## tomsteich (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*



andy.hg schrieb:


> @tomsteich: meinst du mit deiner Kostenangabe für alles zusammen



Hallo Andreas,

ja natürlich für alles zusammen. 

Ich habe inkl. Folie, 900er Vlies, Sicherungsfolie, Verbundmatte inkl. vollflächiger Vermörtelung von Schwimmteich u. Filtergraben, Ufermatte, Ziel/Saug-Technik (inkl. 2 Bodenabläufe), trocken aufgestellte Pumpe (7500), UV, Standard-Filter, Pflanzen für Filter- und Ufergraben, jede Menge Spielsand für den Sandstrand u. Füllsand für den Filtergraben, etc..... zusammen 5.400 Euro gezahlt (ca 50.000 Liter). Ohne den Zement und Verbundmatte für die Panzerung der Folie wären es etwa 1.200 Euro weniger gewesen.

Dein Teichprojekt scheint jetzt etwa um die Hälfte größer zu sein(?). Das sollte da preislich schon passen.

Größere Betonbauten für senkrechte Wände und eine unnötige Tiefe von 2 Metern erhöhen natürlich die Kosten schon deutlich. Gleichzeitig sinkt, meiner Meinung nach, der Erholungswert. An heißen Tagen finden meine Kinder, meine Gäste und ich es wesentlich entspannender einfach mal im Wasser zu stehen oder auf den umlaufenden Terrassen zu sitzen.....um z.B. was zu trinken. Bei einem rechteckigen Becken musst Du ab einer Wassertiefe von 160 cm immer schwimmen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Andi,
Deine Frage kann ich bejahen. Ich habe die Grafik aus der Bernoulli'schen Ausflussgleichung erstellt. Eine 10 m³/h -Pumpe für nicht ganz 50 cm Breite des Wasserfalls erbrachte tatsächlich die berechnete Höhe (nicht bei mir). Große Breiten sind wirklich heftig im Durchfluß, wenn man einen "kompakten" Wasserfall will. Der Lärm ist dann wohl auch entsprechend nicht zu unterschätzen. Besagter Wasserfall läuft meistens mit reduzierter Pumpenleistung, wobei mir das Bild nicht mehr gefällt (er läuft spitz nach unten zu, bis auf gut ~30 cm), und auch das Geräusch erinnert eher an andere Sachen... .
Soll Dein breiter Wasserfall wirklich in einer Linie fallen, oder soll er eher "natürlich" aussehen? Dann braucht man vielleicht nicht die vollen 2 m Breite für das Wasser .


----------



## andy.hg (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

hier nochmal ein Bild von meiner Wasserfarbe, wie ich es mir vorstelle, hab ich gerade beim Suchen nach einem Wasserfall gefunden.


----------



## lollo (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

ja, da gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
Du kaufst den Wasserfall inc. der dazu gehörenden Sonne. 

Oder du machst dich hier mal schlau. :smoki


----------



## andy.hg (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

ein letztes mal: Genau dass ist meine Farbe...


----------



## andy.hg (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo nochmal

@lollo: dank dir für die nützlichen Info´s

@Rolf: Ich dachte an sowas (hoffe der Link funzt)
http://www.gtpn.de/d/details.php?artikelID=10389
           Meinst du, lieber beim Wasserfall die Fallhöhe reduzieren und dafür im Bachlauf ein paar Fallstufen (ich glaube, dass ist der Fachausdruck) mit einbauen? Mit der LED-Beleuchtung sieht abends bestimmt sehr schön aus...


----------



## Sponsor (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Heißt umso klarer das Wasser desto größer die Chance bei entsprechendem Untergrund(sand und helle Farbe) ein türkis zu erzeugen. 

Lichtquelle vorrausgesetzt.

Das Problem ist halt, wenn der Effekt so sein soll und nicht wie bei Thomas, klares Wasser aber wenn Foto dann grünstichig, dann müssen Schwebstoffe insbesondere die kleinen Algen, die bei Thomas drin sein werden, weitestgehend raus. Und das heißt Du müssest effektiver filtern bzw. stärker auf die Nährstoffquote schaun, als dies die günstigsten Anbieter tun. 

Möglichkeiten: Schwebstofffilter + Phosphatadsorber zusätzlich zum Biofilter, effektiven Biofilter + biologische Phosphatfällung oder, oder, oder.


----------



## andy.hg (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Also sollte bzw. muss ich vorher eine Wasserprobe machen lassen und danach dann die komplette "Filter-geschhichte" planen (lassen)? Habe eben schonmal geschaut, was ich so zum Thema "Kalk im Wasser" finde, aber so wirklich gefunden habe ich nichts. 
Kann mir denn jemand sagen, ob ich bei sehr hohem Kalkgehalt etwas besonderes mit einplanen muss oder besser gesagt sollte?
Laut unserem Wasserversorger haben wir einen Kalkgehalt von 23°dH. Als ich ihn vor kurzem gemessen habe, bin ich auf einen Wert von 39°dH gekommen. Ich weiss es deswegen so genau, weil ich mich entschieden habe, eine Enthärtungsanlage einzubauen, weil ständig unsere Haushaltsgerät (Waschmaschine, Spülmaschine, Wasserkocher, Kaffeemaschine usw. durch Kalk kaputt gegangen sind...

Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thomas,
eine gewisse Wasserhärte hat mehr positive Seiten, als negative ! Über die Wasserhärte (einen vernünftigen pH vorausgesetzt) regelst Du die Phosphat- und Silicatkonzentration . In Gegenwart von "Wasserhärte" haben die "algenfördernden" Anionen keine Chance, weil schwerlöslich.
Zudem ist eine gewisse, im Wasser nachgewiesene "Härte" verbunden mit einer gewissen Konzentration an Karbonat (=CO2-Speicher für Pflanzen ) bzw. Sulfat (das wäre nicht so nett, ist aber in Gegenwart des "all gegenwärtigen" Calciums auf ~3000 ppm begrenzt (diee Konzentration fördert das Algenwachstum nur dann, wenn alle anderen Parameter außer Kontrolle sind). Das bedeutet, dass der unvermeidliche "Fremdstoffeintrag" (Staub durch Wind u. ä.) in den Teich keine neuen Probleme bedeutet. Bist Du in der Lage, die Härte "hoch" zu halten, so unterdrückst Du wichtige Algen-Nährstoffe. 
Aus diesen Gründen ist es wenig verwunderlich, wenn die Mikroorganismen im Teich nicht isoliert "herumschwimmen", sondern Gemeinschaften bilden, und sich untereinander helfen . Das kann man durch Feinfilterung (Trofi, Vliesfilter) unterdrücken, oder man vermeidet eine solche Situation durch einen großen Filter und hohe Durchströmungsrate.
Aus diesen Überlegungen resultieren recht unterschiedliche Filterkonzepte. Die Entscheidung bleibt bei Dir. Leider kann es deshalb sein, dass ein sehr großzügig dimensionierter Filter nur wenig besser als ein kleiner ist... .


----------



## tomsteich (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, wenn der Effekt so sein soll und nicht wie bei Thomas, klares Wasser aber wenn Foto dann grünstichig, dann müssen Schwebstoffe insbesondere die kleinen Algen, die bei Thomas drin sein werden, weitestgehend raus. Und das heißt Du müssest effektiver filtern bzw. stärker auf die Nährstoffquote schaun, als dies die günstigsten Anbieter tun.
> 
> Möglichkeiten: Schwebstofffilter + Phosphatadsorber zusätzlich zum Biofilter, effektiven Biofilter + biologische Phosphatfällung oder, oder, oder.



Hallo,

ich weiß, Sponsor ist da immer schwer zu überzeugen  Wenn das mit den Algen stimmen würde, dann müsste ich das ja auch in Natura sehen. Ich habe ja auch nix davon mir in die Tasche zu lügen. Wenn ich in den Teich schaue, ist das Wasser klar wie Leitungswasser (außer der Sandstrand wurde gerade aufgewirbelt), d.h. eine weitere Optimierung geht nicht.

Auf den Bildern, welche ich mit dem Iphone oder unserer alten (mittlerweile kaputten) Digicam (wegen unserer Hanglage) aus größerer Höhe (Terrasse oder 1.Stock) gemacht habe, schimmert das Wasser bei Sonnenschein immer grün (außer der Teil des Sandstrands, Ufergrabens und des sandigen Filtergrabens). Ich tippe mal darauf, da der restliche Untergrund sehr hell (fast gelb) vermörtelt ist und sich im Wasser der blaue Himmel spiegelt, ergibt das bei Lichteinfall hier eben grün.

NG ist auch nicht billig, sondern gut durchdacht. Durch die strikte Trennung der beiden Bereiche in ST und FG braucht es keine überdimensionierten teuren Filter um sauberes Wasser zu bekommen. 

Ich habe es früher ja auch anders versucht. Meine ersten beiden Teiche waren deutlich kleiner (dafür mit Bachlauf und Wasserfall). Hier musste ich auch mehrfach Filtertechnik nachrüsten (welche auf Dauer teurer wurden als mein jetziger Filterkasten) um letztendlich auch nur ein halbwegs befriedigendes Ergebnis zu erhalten. Trotz allem war der Reinigungsaufwand erheblich.

Ich bestreite nicht, dass diese ganzen Schwebstoff-, Bio-, Phosphatfilter, etc.... super funktionieren, d.h. auch damit wird man ein gutes Ergebnis erreichen. Ich würde mich aber immer wieder dafür entscheiden, schon beim Bau dafür zu sorgen, dass diese ganze Technik erst gar nicht notwendig wird. 

......Aber türkises Wasser bekomme ich damit trotzdem nicht hin (was mich persönlich jetzt auch nicht stört).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Ich bin grundsätzich nicht schwer zu überzeugen, aber grün ist grün und nicht klar und nicht türkis. Grün heißt Algen, wenn der Untergrund nicht als grün ausgeführt ist. Ob dies stört oder nicht und ob mit blossem Auge zu sehen oder nicht entscheidet die Konzentration an Grünalgen. Wasser kann  klar aussehen, wenn man dieses dann mit einer Sichttafel oder ähnlichem "sichtbar" gemacht hat, dann sieht man oft erst, oh da sind doch Algen, aber so wenig, stört mich nicht. Ist okay, aber es bleiben Algen. 

Wenn man aber eine andere Optik erreichen möchte und das geht, aber nur nicht so, dann muß ich mir mehr einfallen lassen, als die Trennung von Pflanzenfilter und Schwimmbereich. 

Ich persönlich beschäftige mich jetzt seit 20 Jahren mit natürlichen Wasserklärprozessen, seit 1998 mit der Klärung von Badegewässern auf natürlicher Basis. Inzwischen sind selbst Poolhersteller und Hersteller von Poolfilteranlagen auf dem natürlichem Weg unterwegs Badegewässer natürlich zu klären und das mit Erfolg und ohne dass das Wasser grünstichig ist.

Thomas ist mit seinem Teich zufrieden, das ist doch in Ordnung und dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, aber der Anspruch ist bei jedem anders. 

Unsere Kunden fragen an von Schwimmteich ohne Technik bis zum High-End Biopool ohne Pflanzkulisse und einem Filtervereich weit unter 5%. Jedem so wie dieser dies wünscht und das bekommt dieser dann auch, mit all seinen Vorteilen und Nachteilen. Aber damit man sich eine klare Meinung bilden kann, gehört eine klare Beratung im Hinblick auf die Zielsetzung und danach kann man sich eine eigene Meinung bilden, möchte ich weiterhin türkises Wasser haben, dann muß ich ein wenig mehr investieren oder verändert sich im Hinblick auf die Beratung und Abwägung alle Argumente die Blickrichtung und das Ziel das ich erreichen möchte.


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hallo

der Aufwand um wirklich azurblaues Wasser in Gartenteichen zu erzielen will mMn. 
in Wirklichkeit
kein Mensch betreiben . 

klares Wasser geht leicht 

"azurblaues Wasser"  langfristig nur mit azurblauer Folie und jeder Menge Clor ..........

oder vollständig kalkgesättigt , mehrer Meter tief 
oder salzgesättigt 
immer vollsonnig 

perfekte vollständige Filterung ,kein Besatz ,keine Bepflanzung 

mfG


----------



## Sponsor (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

In Naturpools wie Living-Pool beispielsweise wird der Aufwand betrieben und es funktioniert!! um nur einen zu nennen.

Es ist die Frage des Aufwands, mehr nicht funktionieren tut es, auch wenn es grenzwertig ist und je höher der Anspruch desto schmaler der Grad das es funktioniert.


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

eben 

scheinbar azurblaues Wasser

blaue Folie 
kristallklar , weil perfekte Filterung (auch biologisch)
kein Besatz 
kein Bewuchs
entsprechend aufwändige Wartung und Reinigung 

großes Kino


----------



## sophie2002 (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Hat das dann aber noch was mit SCHWIMMTEICH zu tun?????


----------



## Sponsor (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Welche Folie für türkises Wasser im Schwimmteich*

Jein, laut Kategoriebeschreibung der Fachgremien ja! Das optische emfpinden des Endkunden meist Nein, sondern Pool biologisch geklärt!

Aber auch da kann man nur wieder sagen Jedem das was er mag und viele die mal einen Schwimmteich hatten sind irgendwann zum Naturpool gewechselt, weil wesentlich einfacher zu pflegen. 

Wir merken diesen Trend seit Jahren, die Schwimmteichanzahl stagniert und ist leicht rückläufig, die Anzahl der Naturpools und Biopools steigt jedes Jahr rasant und dort ist ein Ende des Trends noch nicht abzusehen. 

Für mich stellt sich nicht die Frage ob das einen  oder andere funktioniert, ein schwimmteich mit 50 -80 % Pflanzbereich ohne Technik kann ebenso gut funktionieren wie ein hiochtechnischer Biopool ohne Pflanzkulisse und umgekehrt, Grundvorraussetzung ist der richtige Bau, Betrieb und Pflege. 

Und natürlich das der Nutzer oder Besitzer, weiß was ihn erwartet und das dieser genau weiß was er möchte und was nicht. Wie gesagt möchte ich ein spezielle Optik erreichen Türkis, Blau wie auch immer dann muß man die PArameter klarer abstimmen. Steh die Natur im Mittelpunkt und "grünes" Wasser stört nicht wirklich, kann der Technikpart extrem reduziert werden.


----------

